# Massive Horowitz Canegie Hall Box Set



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Only slightly smaller than the hall itself is this new 42 disc set of all of Horowitz' Carnegie Hall concerts from 1951 to 1978. Contains numerous previously unreleased recordings and a DVD. Comes out September 30th.










http://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Horowitz-Live-Carnegie-Hall/dp/B00BT70J6S/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=D4XB3XD1EAJC&coliid=I3EZY0RZVQ4Y4K

Edit: Please add an "r" to "Canegie" in the title!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, it will be interesting so see if there are any additions to his recorded repertoire in that box too. The price will probably drop in a while (and maybe go up afterwards).


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

This site lists the pieces:

http://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Vladimir-Horowitz-Live-at-Carnegie-Hall/hnum/3457492

Only a few seem to be new repertoire.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It's the "numerous previously unreleased recordings" that would interest Vladnuts, and they require performance _dates_. All of the performances after the emergence of portable cassette decks were subject to bootlegs, so _their_ interest would be in sound quality.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

I think most of these concerts were recorded for his personal use, so I assume they used reasonably professional equipment. Some, no doubt, are from "private sources"--code for bootlegs!


----------



## ShropshireMoose (Sep 2, 2013)

All the performances from 1951-78 were recorded by RCA or Sony, those prior to this by the hall's own recording company on acetate discs. All have been painstakingly restored and for anyone with an interest in Horowitz, the set is a must. There is a great deal of repertoire duplication, though as VH never played anything the same way twice (well, no one can be exactly the same, though some are more so than others, if you know what I mean), this is not quite the problem that it may seem. I, for one, am very pleased with it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ShropshireMoose said:


> All the performances from 1951-78 were recorded by RCA or Sony, those prior to this by the hall's own recording company on acetate discs. All have been painstakingly restored and for anyone with an interest in Horowitz, the set is a must. There is a great deal of repertoire duplication, though as VH never played anything the same way twice (well, no one can be exactly the same, though some are more so than others, if you know what I mean), this is not quite the problem that it may seem. I, for one, am very pleased with it.


My Vladnut friend, who already had everything commercially available and most of the bootlegs, has given it his blessing.


----------

